# SE G900 or HTC Touch or HTC Touch Diamond



## krups (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I am confused  about which mobile is better, considering performance+battery+music+organizer+touchscreen+wifi  at average scales.

*Sony Ericsson G900, key features*
- OS: Symbian -> UIQ 3 
- Touch screen + Traditional Keypad
- Notes Application 
- Compact design 
- 5MP Camera (tho' Avg quality, doesn't matter)
- Wifi
- Memory Card Slot (upto 8GB)
_*Approx Rs. 20k*_

*HTC Touch, key features*
- OS: Windows 6.0 
- Touch screen
- Lots of applications as its windows 
- 2MP Camera (Good Quality)
- Wifi
- Memory Card Slot (upto 8GB) 
_*Approx Rs. 15k*_

*HTC Touch Diamond, key features*
- OS: Windows 6.1 
- Touch screen
- Lots of applications as its windows 
- 3.15MP Camera (Better Quality) 
- Wifi
- Memory upto 4GB (Not upgradable) 
- Accelerometer 
- Ultimate GUI (TouchFlo 3D) 
_*Approx Rs. 25k*_ 

For SE G900, I have heard it lags it is very slow. Also future for UIQ 3 is no more.
For HTC Touch, Slow Processor (201MHz), Screen resolution is Lower, Touch sometimes lag.
For HTC Touch, Faster Processor (528MHz)+Ultimate LCD Display Quality, but poor battery life. I have heard, it lasts hardly a day for average usage. 

Budget isn't matters, but which amongst these outcomes with best value for the price. 

I have referred following sites for reviews
-gsmarena.com
-phonegg.com
-mobile-review.com
-cnet.net  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

Dont get the G900.Its quite buggy and n firmwares have been released as yet.My friend bought and sold it within 2 months.
I suggest you look for the HTC Touch Diamond. But, bear in mind the HTC is very laggy and is not too responsive when it comes to multitasking, the lack of a keypad is also a disadvantage.
I suggest you look for the P1i, a satisfied user myself. A brilliant piece with a qwerty keyboard which wont leave you in jeopardy.


----------



## Coool (Nov 1, 2008)

Htc Touch diamond..


----------



## krazzy (Nov 1, 2008)

I would suggest waiting for the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

I would also suggest Nokia 5800 XpressMusic.

BTW, why have you used so many emoticons in your post.......


----------



## pickster (Nov 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> BTW, why have you used so many emoticons in your post.......



to indicate what he likes and dislikes, obviously.


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

Motorola too have a set in range of 16000. Its too a good phone.


----------



## krups (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you all.

Btw, I am using nokia since many years and want a shift to some new environment; So purposely I would not go for nokia this time. Also release date for 5800 is around Feb 09, I require phone sooner..

Have anybody experienced the touchflo 3d of diamond..?? Bcos when I looked at mobile store it was mindblowing GUI. The way SMS are poped up, mail box, contacts, browser, photo gallery, etc.. It is exactly the same as displayed at *www.htc.com/in/product.aspx?id=48118 :roll:

But I need reviews from some ppl who are actually using the HTC Diamond phone.

I got one more -ve comment for SE G900, thanks _dreamcatcher_; so probably I have made my mind not to go for SE G900.

@Gagandeep: Smiles' are the emotions I felt looking at the features..


----------



## drck (Nov 2, 2008)

as i mentioned in my thread u can increase overall performance of htc touch.. including touch responce and faster OS... obviously for that u need to read and spend some time with wm. and flashing with custom os means u ll loose ur waranty.. (if u care abt it)...


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

Touch Diamond; I wouldnt say go for it; I'd say JUMP for it!!  As you can afford it, why not get it? VGA resolution and TouchFLO 3D, my-my.. 
About battery, yeah; maybe because of screen resolution and faster components as well as dedicated GFX processor. Its the same story about many high-enders.. iPhone, N82, both have a similar story. 

HTC Touch though it has ample features, sucks due to low hardware specfications. WM is a pretty demanding OS and it worsens the scenario. Though if you re-flash it with custom firmware made by XDA-Devs; it wont be laggy at all.  

And BTW its camera also aint good(which you said). Lags like hell for anything other than outdoor shots. Also the colour reproduction is well below mark.


----------



## krups (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting.... Diamond is the best i think.. its a iphone killer too. 

Also i have sniffed that bigger battery (1800mA) is available in the market with replaced backpanel making diamond 3mm thicker.. Though you get double battery life in return.. 

In Ahmedabad, it is available locked with Airtel  .. I don't want to shift to airtel so I need to unlock it.. 

I saw it in showroom, it has one menu option called "Airtel" . So after i unlock the phone will it be there only??  Any idea??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would suggest you to wait for Nokia 5800XM.

or else get the N82 Black


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ What I wanna say is that he has never bought anything other than Nokia... Its about time for a change.. Windows Mobile is a great and much powerful platform.. Let him wander about in unchartered territory..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 2, 2008)

Wait for the 5800xm. Once its is released then u can directly compare htc and 5800 and buy whichever suits you...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 2, 2008)

Another vote for HTC touch diamond...  

Grab it.. as budget doesnt matter for you... 

BTW: I am planning to get HTC touch,  but no stock in chennai


----------



## krups (Nov 2, 2008)

Nokia 5800XM seems to be good and also better battery life ; but i am sure.. i will miss the TouchFlo 3D technology, compatibility, large number of freeware applications as compared to WM Touch Diamond. And fortunately it is going to release in Feb or Mar 09, till which I cant wait. 

@Ganeshkumar: I have also inquired about HTC Touch, here in ahmedabad too its out of stock and its currently best selling WM phone.


----------



## Power UP (Nov 3, 2008)

krups said:


> Nokia 5800XM seems to be good and also better battery life ; but i am sure.. i will miss the TouchFlo 3D technology, compatibility, large number of freeware applications as compared to WM Touch Diamond. And fortunately it is going to release in Feb or Mar 09, till which I cant wait.


Its most probably going to be launched this month (November).

*www.radioandmusic.com/content/editorial/gadget-gyan/nokia-unleash-5800-november


----------



## krups (Nov 3, 2008)

Nokia seems to be juicy.. but you never feel the essence which you get on wm.  Not everybody can feel the same .

The only battery issue of HTC Diamond kicks.. otherwise its outstanding..

No matter now the battle remains for Touch vs Diamond..  Which out of two wins for Price / Value ratio??


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 4, 2008)

Recent "HTC Touch HD" looks very impressive: with 3.8" screen,288MB RAM will be a real competitor.

No Doubt,really SEXY!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/htc-touch-hd-02.jpg

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/htc-touch-hd-03.jpg


----------



## krups (Nov 4, 2008)

HTC HD is undoubtedly greatttt!!  But it is not launched in India and converting foreign currency its price would be around 40K which is too high..

So sticking to Diamond


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Yeah, undoubtedly great. But you wont miss much with the Diamond in your hand. 
But the Touch HD has its own limits.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go for the HTC Touch Diamond.. thrz enough RAM for all multitasking.. no lags with the qualcomm dual CPU...

Jump on it!!


----------



## krups (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for one more vote towards diamond..


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 5, 2008)

go for HTC touch diamond dont wait for 5800 as it wont b close to diamond anyway!!!!


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

BTW.. no GPS in both G900 and HTC Touch

HTC Touch CDMA (US edition) does have GPS but no wifi... so it is kind of a 'langda ghoda' both ways.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

> HTC Touch CDMA (US edition)


 The normal HTC is called _Elf_. THe CDMA is called _Vogue_. Just an info.


----------



## krups (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday I visited one shop and I discovered that Indian HTC Diamond model is lack of 3G and front VGA camera!!!!!  Although 3G is still not launched in India it doesn't matter .. but now I doubt that will there be any other major difference when indian version of diamond as compared with US/UK version?????

Please share your views...


----------



## krups (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Finally I have bought HTC Touch Diamond last week...   

Its simply superbb.. No words to express its innovations...   

I am very happy with it. 

Posting few pics, although.. pics are not of good quality.. will try to post better pics later on..


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. 



pickster said:


> to indicate what he likes and dislikes, obviously.





krups said:


> @Gagandeep: Smiles' are the emotions I felt looking at the features..


Lolz, I've no problems whether you use smileys or not. It is infact good that you're expressive.  It just looked kinda funny to me because we had a guy in the forum who also used to use emoticons very excessively.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

krups said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have bought HTC Touch Diamond last week...
> 
> ...




Great. Awesome. Congrats 

Unable to see the attached pics, upload them somewhere when you post the next time.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats on purchase, but for some strange reason i am not able to see the attached pics, can you upload them to imageshack or something.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratsssss  Krups.. 

I too bought HTC Touch 3452 New version...

I think it was just launched last friday..or saturday.. I got it immediately...
This New HTC Touch comes with 3D touch flo Interface.. just like in Diamond.. 
This new version also has 256MB ROM and 128 MB RAM.. excpet thos all things are same, i think!! 

I bought it for 16K including all service charge, tax.. @ THE MOBILE STORE, Chennai.
This price is after a discount, as I bought two pieces, 1 for my frnd also! 

Till now, its fantastic to use.. without stylus.. (Infact for me, using with stylus is little dificult ) I havent tried my hands on browsing using this phone till now..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Congratsssss  Krups..
> 
> I too bought HTC Touch 3452 New version...
> 
> ...



Congrats Ganeshkumar !!
And what about the E6??
I think you must have become adept at using touchscreen phones.


----------



## krups (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks all.. 

Congrats Ganeshkumar  

I am sorry for the picture.. I dont know why didnt they appear.. 

I am attaching them again.. 

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/4611/image000gy6.th.jpg*img99.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/1821/image001gj1.th.jpg*img525.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/6279/image002fs6.th.jpg

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/408/image012az3.th.jpg

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/2543/image011ev4.th.jpg*img209.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks !!! 

@Cool G5: This touch not for me.. This is for my father.. Temporarily am now using.. I think i will b surrendering touch today to my father...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2008)

@ganeshkumar - ohh


----------



## x3060 (Nov 21, 2008)

congratulations dude , visit xda-developers for fine tuining your phone, you would appreciate your phone a lot better then.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 22, 2008)

^^

ok thanks... 

Website for softwares??


----------



## krups (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank You All... 

I have tuned my HTC TD to extract its full juice...   

hats off to xda-developers...


----------



## dreams (Nov 27, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Congratsssss  Krups..
> 
> I too bought HTC Touch 3452 New version...
> 
> ...


Hey ganesh..I too bought the same model this monday for 16k. One doubt, did you get any headset with it?? I have not got one!!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2008)

^^
Hi..

No i too didnt got any.. 
no headset, no hard copy manual, no extra scratch gaurd.. nothing with this new version..

share with me.. whatever u do with ur new mobile..


----------



## dreams (Nov 30, 2008)

Pity us!!!! As of now I have not started to experiment..Wat abt u???

Hey are you getting the digital number clock in your home screen or the white hands clock???

Share what all you have done if any!!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 1, 2008)

I would vote for HTC Touch Diamond. Awesome phone, just awesome. but if you are in need of a phone with hardware keypad, you can also look at the newly launched HTC Touch Pro. Its got all the features like diamond plus the keyboard


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

dreams said:


> Pity us!!!! As of now I have not started to experiment..Wat abt u???
> 
> Hey are you getting the digital number clock in your home screen or the white hands clock???
> 
> Share what all you have done if any!!!



Hi

sorry for late reply..

Me too havent tried any...
just configured pop3 mails.. etc etc

i am getting analog clock only.. 

y?


----------



## dreams (Dec 5, 2008)

dunno..hv googled..but not able to get the digital clock.

I have installed some of the cool applications,

DivX Player
TCPMP
Google Maps
POP3
Flash plugin

what abt u??


----------

